
Thirty Years On, How Well Do Global Warming Predictions Stand Up? - sverige
https://www.wsj.com/articles/thirty-years-on-how-well-do-global-warming-predictions-stand-up-1529623442
======
pitaj
It's hard to enumerate the amount of damage that alarmism has done to the
green energy movement. How many years have been wasted by allowing skeptics to
mock these outrageous predictions?

------
rhapsodic
Try opening this link in a private window:

[https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Fa...](https://l.facebook.com/l.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.wsj.com%2Farticles%2Fthirty-
years-on-how-well-do-global-warming-predictions-stand-up-1529623442&h=AT3Qv-
rOhl5hdw6mMvrHA6RI9kMdYXnMNipBZdvrtn3y4p179UVrHPXOW6mX7g45uSKM972PKilGF4_sYHLA1pTyKukutcIz9tqtopVzlmycc85ikMXix8rwpE6h624)

------
closetohome
For anyone wondering, yes, this is basically a Koch Foundation editorial.

